
Apple hid a Lightning connector for debugging in the Apple TV 4K’s ethernet port - bookofjoe
https://9to5mac.com/2019/10/17/apple-tv-4k-lightning-port/
======
pathartl
I mean I know it's been a while since the device had been released, but what
was Apple expecting? People wouldn't find it?

I'm just sick of seeing stuff like this. They invested at least tens of
thousands of dollars to develop a custom component like this for the obvious
purpose of keeping power users out. To me, this is another case of Apple not
caring at all about their customers.

I remember the days of the iPod where users could flash their own firmware to
the device they purchased. I remember not liking some features they added to
the iPod OS and being able to downgrade to retain old features. I understand
the desire to dumb things down for your average user. I understand wanting to
provide quality software alongside your hardware. What I don't understand is
why do I not own the hardware I purchase? If I flash my own firmware, do what
you want. Block me from downloading new updates, remove my access to any
Apple-provided content. I don't care, just let me load up what software I
want.

This is why people were mad at Sony in the PS3 days. Maybe I'm rambling. Just
put a diagnostic port in the device and save some engineering money that would
be better invested in cooling your laptops or providing a standard, widely
adopted port like USB C in your phones. Don't focus on the things that will
just detract users from your platform.

~~~
millstone
Apple hid this to prevent users from plugging something into it, and then
calling AppleCare when nothing happens. Non-functional ports are a bad thing.

~~~
brirec
Tell that to TV STB manufacturers…

------
tenebrisalietum
Some routers hide serial port pins in Ethernet ports. [https://forum.dd-
wrt.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=62998](https://forum.dd-
wrt.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=62998)

